# April Meeting



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey folks,

I've secured permission to have DFWAPC meet at LAERF next month. Topics of discussion will be what all's going on here at the facility, a tour of the place, a short presentation on the White List followed by a group discussion on how DFWAPC can become involved in the process, and.....PLANT COLLECTING ON PREMISES!

Date: Sunday, April 25th 
Time: 1:00pm
Where: 201 E. Jones Street, Lewisville, 75057

*It's important that everyone be here by 12:45pm* since the facility is gated and I've got to let everyone in at one time.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## bettalover (Feb 24, 2009)

What's LAERF ?


----------



## StephB (Nov 13, 2009)

Sounds very cool. This is it, right?

Lewisville Aquatic Ecosystem Research Facility

http://el.erdc.usace.army.mil/facility/laerf.html


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

This sounds so exciting! We're in!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Yup, that's the place! 


FURTHER NOTICE, IMPORTANT: We have a couple poisonous snake species inhabiting the facility. If you want to go on the tour and/or go collecting you MUST, ABSOLUTELY MUST, be wearing sturdy closed-toe boots and jeans or rubber boots that cover the foot and shin if you're going to be in shorts. If you're not you will not be allowed out of the vehicle under any circumstances. We've had people get bitten in the past. 

Sadly, we won't be able to provide waders or other footwear. If you want to get in the water you're on your own.

Also, use of facility vehicles will be extremely limited. PLEASE CARPOOL and bring a vehicle capable of navigating dirt roads and mud. 

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Who has 4WD? My car can probably make it but its no truck or suv


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*
Niko, can we rent this to take to the meeting???
*


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

we can carpool, Phil


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

We have a 4x4 truck with a generous back seat. We will accept riders.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Okay gang, I finally found a great location for a field trip, its near Coit Rd in Dallas. 

I will be exploring the area more this weekend to set up a trip plan, but I've got three stops already, one is a collecting locality the other two are just educational. This is a great spot for collecting native Texas plants if you guys are interested, we just have to be sure to not over collect anything. 

There is a red variety of eel grass, which is really cool. There is one that is a stem plant but floats on the surface and looks exactly like a rose, there is Hydrocolyte, Ludwegia sp. etc. I'll put together a packet for everyone once I've gone around the area for other localities.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Ahh, whoops make this April Meeting #2, not the same weekend as Phil's meeting at the Corps of Engineers facility.

Plants at the site:

Potamogeton illinoensis
Ludwigia repens (rare)
Hydrocotyle sp.

there are three others I can't identify yet.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Whoops I posted a post with the same title, I think it should be moved into this post please TexGal if you can.


----------



## bettalover (Feb 24, 2009)

Where about on Coit rd? There is also a creek near my house on Midpark Rd that i'll go check out and let you know..


Looking forward to this.


----------



## bettalover (Feb 24, 2009)

Wow another great meeting... def looking forward to this. I used to work like a 30 seconds away from this place. 

I have a 4x4 truck if anyone is interested in riding with me.


----------



## Kjm (May 27, 2005)

Cool! I worked for the Corps of Engineers for 22 yrs and didn't know this facility existed. I haven't been able to make a meeting in so long but I'm pretty sure that I can make this one. It will be good to see you all again.

I have a 4X4 Honda Ridgeline that will fit 5 pretty comfortably.

Kathy


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Just got a new (used) vehicle. It's a Hummer H2 We can fit 4 others with us.


----------



## StephB (Nov 13, 2009)

I've got a cavernous Suburban, too. Lots of room.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

BUMP for reminder. We're three weeks away.


----------



## bettalover (Feb 24, 2009)

cant wait


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm ready! I'll schedule a stop by the place I was talking about the next time we have no meetings crop up. I have been busy out in the Great Trinity Forest lookin at frogs and crays.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Is the date still April 25th?


----------



## StephB (Nov 13, 2009)

I won't be able to make it, unfortunately. Have fun!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Yes, it's still scheduled for the 25th, this coming Sunday.


Cheers,
Phil


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

Dang! Can't make this one! I will post it on DFW Fishbox though.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Looks like I won't be able to make it either, Sundays are not good.*


----------



## purushoth (Nov 4, 2006)

Hi Phil,

Is this april meeting confirmed this sunday? I am trying to come.

Thanks,

Puru


----------



## joshd (Oct 16, 2009)

Just wanted to say that I am planning on coming on Sunday and that I am really excited to see this place. Kudo's to Phil for the work he's had to do to work it out, thanks in advance. Can't wait.

Josh


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

We're still on for today at 1:00. Tell the lady at the gate house that you're coming for the meeting at LAERF. She should let you in for free. Unless you want to go fishing or spend time in the surrounding areas, then it'll be $5.00.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## vacaloca (Feb 27, 2010)

Phil Edwards said:


> We're still on for today at 1:00. Tell the lady at the gate house that you're coming for the meeting at LAERF. She should let you in for free. Unless you want to go fishing or spend time in the surrounding areas, then it'll be $5.00.
> 
> Cheers,
> Phil


Thanks again for hosting Phil. Lots of great stuff.


----------



## EKLiu (Apr 4, 2010)

It was nice meeting everyone at the meeting today. Looking forward to the next one. Thanks again Phil.


Eric


----------

